# Has anyone used Save on Scents?



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

I did not see a review of their FO. 
Are they priced fairly compaired to other compaines?
I need to start making soap this week and next for Holiday sales. I need a fair priced FO and a fast shipper.

Susan Anderson's company will just take too long for me.
Please give me some suggestions on what scent to soap. What are 2 of your best selling FO???? PLEASE!

I have Tea Tree Oil but want at least 2 - 3 more scents for my sale in December.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

I have ordered from Save On Scents. Personally, I will NEVER order from them again. Some members on here do order from them however.

I tried several FO's from them and in my opinion they were only average quality. Their customer service is terrible and they were incredibly rude. They are also slow in shipping out orders.

There are many other wonderful companies to do business with and that's who I prefer to give my hard earned money to. Here are a couple to get you started:

www.aromahaven.com

www.candlescience.com

Sara


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I have used a lot of Fo's from Save on scents. I know only use a few from them as last time I soaped them I got LOTS of soap in a bucket so


Rice Flower and Shea-AWESOME-does rice-so move fast but I did have time to add color layers-will continue to buy this one from them 
Pink sugar-nice-does discolor dark brown-will buy elsewhere 
Sex on the beach-it accelerates something awful but can be worked with-will buy elsewhere
Very Sexy-accelerates but I saved it, won't buy it again there
Black Raspberry Vanilla-mine also accelerated but I saved it will not buy it from them again
Sweet Autumn Sunrise-love this one-the only place I have found this one so will continue to use them for it
Autumn Lodge-like this one too-no acceleration, some discolor-haven't found this one anywhere else so will get it from them.
Yep shipping is slow, kind of order today get it next week sometime. Customer service haven't used it before. 

That is all I can think of right now.

Autumn


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

BlissBerry said:


> I have ordered from Save On Scents. Personally, I will NEVER order from them again. Some members on here do order from them however.
> 
> I tried several FO's from them and in my opinion they were only average quality. Their customer service is terrible and they were incredibly rude. They are also slow in shipping out orders.
> 
> ...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I get my Drakkar and my Warm Vanilla Sugar from them. I am also adding the Green Tweed, my customers love it. I buy in bulk though, and have used them forever, so perhaps that is why I have never had one problem with them.

I think they have the most thorough discriptions and excellent price breaks. But love aromahaven.com and now candlescience.com just as much, but none of them carry everything I have to use now. Vicki


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

I went with Aromahaven. With there FO how much per lbs of oil?

Is it the standard ? I remember reading 2oz for 2 lbs of oil. Is this right? 

My FO are:

Love Spell
Vanilla Sandalwood
Lemon Verbena --which has a low FP so I will have to be real careful with this one. I only got 4 oz of this so I can do a small batch.

I have handsoaps curing done with Tea Tree Oil. I also purchased the 14L x 10w x 2d Stainless Steel cake pan off ebay. It will hold 7 lbs, so Wal-Mart recipe here I come!!! :biggrin


Thanks for everyones help!


----------

